# Did Kurt Cobain have IBS????



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

just wondering.... does anyone know? In case, kind of makes you proud to have the same illness as a legend *smile*


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi Maceo. Yes, I do believe that Curt Cobain had IBS. I read it somewhere. They were making fun of him and said something like that he couldn't deal with taking a **** and offed himself because of it. Well, we all know that suicide is not a funny issue, so I was really dissapointed that any magazine would make light of this young mans pain. I used to threaten pulling a Curt Cobain to my older brother when the IBS would be giving me a rough time of it. I wasn't making fun, I really felt like doing it! I can't even begin to know how he felt, being famous and having to deal with the IBS would have to be major stress wouldn't it? ------------------"A man who has friends must himself be friendly, But there is a friend who sticks closer than a brother". (C/D-type)


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

My brother in law was a fan of his, and he told me that yes, he did have IBS, and the heroin was his way of controlling the nausea. I am sure being a performer has its own stresses, so I can imagine how bad his IBS must have been.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is also some allegations that his girlfriend might have done him in and that he didn't commit suicide.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

God Damn,, im a proud IBS'er today...  I do understand why he shot himself (if he did it).....


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Just for the memory of a person I really miss./Maceo


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

I have a feeling there are alot of famous IBSer's. We just don't hear about it because people are ashamed. I wish more famous people would come out of the closet with this issue then maybe we could get some understanding from our own peers. VC


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

If truly one in five people suffer then there are a ton of famous people with IBS. Hell, they may be perfect looking, but even their bowels are just like everyone elses. Well, we know that Camille Grammar has it, and I know Jenny McCarthy suffers. The thing with Jenny Mc Carthey is that she makes light of it by joking around and pretending it is funny. She told Howard Stern she has diarrhea every single day.I can't imagine having to go to the emmy's with IBS, walking down a red carpet looking for a bathroom. Trying to avoid Joan Rivers. . LALA


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Cobain had IBS. In his interviews he would complain about having "stomach pain" and diarrhea/constipation. I know he took tranquilizers for the stomach pain (Ativan, Valium) and opiates (diamorphine [Heroin]). Apparently, a lot of people didn't take his IBS seriously-- he complained that nobody understood or had any sympathy. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

sounds familiar.... sorry to say../Maceo


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

When I read about his suicide, it really hit me in the gut. Where else would it hit an IBS sufferer? What was most disturbing to me was reading someone quoting passages of his suicide note where he complained that he was "tired of this burning feeling in my stomach." Even though that sounds more like GERD or ulcers than IBS, it was serious enough of a problem that he made sure it was described in his last words to the public. I too have heard that he got addicted to heroin trying to self-medicate his problem. Kurt Cobain certainly had the personality type that IBS people have. He was shy but kind to many people and also very sensitive. He also seemed to express a lot of self-pity/self-contempt in his lyrics. Is it really surprising when a person with IBS expresses a lot of self-pity? No one knows what it's like unless they are suffering from it? I consider it to be one of the most isolating health problems that a person could have. It leads to introversion and a general feeling of social anxiety. I speak from my own perspective. I hear simplistic people say that IBS is simply caused by anxiety. I assert that the reverse is true. Certainly anxiety makes IBS feel worse but there is no question for me that one of the most common types of anxiety that I experience is trying to plan out mentally an escape plan to find the nearest bathroom in a given social setting.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I can barely listen to some of his stuff.

Anyway, its good to know that someone famous like him had IBS- gives me a shred (pun unintended) of hope.


----------



## Guenon (Mar 4, 2013)

Kurt needed Yogurt. Probably be alive today...........


----------

